# QHUSB - Brick



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello all. I got a bad flash, and now my phone wont turn on. I have obtained the QHUSB_Load Drivers. Can I recover whatever is broken?
Bleeds


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

This section is for development, not for troubleshooting.
I hope someone is able to help you, I have no idea, but this isn't the right section for this.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^ This. Development section is for ROM and kernel releases only. Moving to Galaxy S3 general sub-forum where you will be more likely to find the help you need.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

landshark said:


> ^^^ This. Development section is for ROM and kernel releases only. Moving to Galaxy S3 general sub-forum where you will be more likely to find the help you need.


He made a new thread in this section, so may as well lock this one








(i don't know how to word this without sounding like a backseat moderator lol)


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Second thread deleted. Left this one in tact. Also Bleeds, if you would like I can move this thread to the Panic Room since what you are describing sounds like something that would be appropriate for that sub-forum. If you want, we can leave this thread here for a while to see if anyone can help, then I can move it to the Panic Room. Just let me know.

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/185-panic-room/


----------



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

landshark said:


> Second thread deleted. Left this one in tact. Also Bleeds, if you would like I can move this thread to the Panic Room since what you are describing sounds like something that would be appropriate for that sub-forum. If you want, we can leave this thread here for a while to see if anyone can help, then I can move it to the Panic Room. Just let me know.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...185-panic-room/


Yes please.. thank you 
Bleeds


----------

